

Entrepreneurs, please help - How do you get an audience and customers? - mtw

if you are a web entrepreneur, do you write "Top 10 ways..." posts for reddit or digg, and get friends to vote for them? or youtube videos? or adwords? any tip appreciated. we are about to launch a web application but we all have tech backgrounds and clueless about web marketing.
======
mtw
the app is a mix between twitter and backpackit. you use it to for your
upcoming tasks, but the principle is that everything is public, so your social
circle can see what you are currently working on. you can view the "social" as
either peer pressure (so you get stuff done), or simply just keep in touch
with friends or colleagues.

obviously, we want as much people as possible to try it, use it, and add their
friends.

the niche might be the GTD people, although it's not a 100% implementation of
the book. the app is very simple (a la 37Signals) and obviously it's not for
people who want MS project or even elaborate solutions like Zoho Projects.

------
epi0Bauqu
What is your Web application? What do you want people to do--just visit your
site; try it out; blog about it? What niches are most likely to do what you
want? Let's start there.

------
rms
Encourage people to write blog posts about your software.

------
dappelbaum
web entrepreneur != blogger

~~~
rms
Things that are likely to be voted highly on digg or reddit are really good
for your pagerank.

For some industries, pagerank is the only thing that matters. If I could
displace the kratom king in google searches for "kratom" I could turn my tiny
business into something real.

------
amichail
facebook platform

~~~
iamyoohoo
totally useless now for a new company.

